# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم  بـــــوكسات الـــجيتاج (JTAG) قسم RIFF BOX تحديثات :  RIFF JTAG - LG P999 G2X (LG Star) Modem unbrick/repair supported

## mohamed73

*Whats new :*  *Added support for:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Please click "Check for Updates" Button in RIFF JTAG Manager to download and install new files.*  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------

